# Anyone know how to bid on Roof Shoveling>?



## platinumpimps (Oct 18, 2008)

Just want an idea. I did some last year, I charged $300.00 for a smaller house and a smaller garage. Took about 3 hours for that one. Any thoughts?


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

When we shoveled last year we charged by the hour with a two hour minimum AND we made sure the homeowners understood, IT TAKES A LONG TIME!!! 

Also, were you working alone? If so, $100 per hour seems very good. We were getting $55/manhour.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

It's a money maker for sure especially on the commercial accounts,rates exceed 75pmhr,tough work though;


----------



## Stud Bro (Oct 24, 2007)

last year we were flat rate bidding jobs and we used little single stage toro snow throwers there was about 1" of ice on all the roofs we did so we didn't have to worry about tearing up any shingles with the blowers we were making around 250 per man hour. 2 guys can do a average ranch house in 30 to 45 min and at 300 to 400 per house u can make money quick with a blower. and when it comes to commercial jobs you can pretty much bid what you want because most people wont touch them. We shoveled of a 4 story hotel last winter just bid ridiculously and we were the only ones to drop off a bid (they had to do something because it was leaking in all the up stairs rooms) rented a couple of lifts and had at it smiled the hole time.


----------



## platinumpimps (Oct 18, 2008)

well what if its got a nice pitch to it? Does the risk factor, increase the amount. I like to add that on, for gutter cleaning also, if bidding by the job.


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

if its got a nice pitch, itll prolly shed the snow itself, and anyone on it.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

plownoob;637384 said:


> if its got a nice pitch, itll prolly shed the snow itself, and anyone on it.


yeah walking on a roof with 1inch of ice. whew i feel like i should call my ins agent just thinking about it


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

You could always charge by the broken arm ;


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

scottL;640647 said:


> You could always charge by the broken arm ;


that'll leave a mark.


----------

